# Heart Shaped Marking on Goat



## kweldy (Apr 11, 2017)

Our Nigerian doe had 4 kids. One is a little buckling with a heart on his back. Apparently his grandfather also had a heart. We are going to keep him as a breeder, hopefully he passes it on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like he has a heart on the side too. Cute!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

How cute is that?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

will be interesting to see how often the heart shape is passed down


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE it!!! ;-) He's too cute!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

So cool!

The shape of their spots does seem to be a very particular genetic thing. One of my bucks has the same spot pattern as his sire, and he has passed that pattern down to some of his kids too.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We have a breeder boer with the same spot. She just had her first kids without the spot. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Oh my gosh!! How cute is that??!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

that's cute!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That is so cute!


----------



## cutegoats5 (May 22, 2017)

*Paw Print marking on Nigerian Dwarf Goat*

I have 4 wethers and 1 doe. One of the white goats with black markings has a giant black paw print on his shoulder! It's really cute


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 27, 2017)

That is so adorable!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I have a heart buckling too, it's sideways but it's there!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

goat girls said:


> I have a heart buckling too, it's sideways but it's there!
> View attachment 125609


Hmm I dont really see the heart


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Me either


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad im not the only one


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

wrong side sorry


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had one, her mom was a... um... NOT nice to anyone, so I sold her at weening, then about a year later I found her on CL, I guess the family ran into hard times, she is a Boer/Alpine, I also had a rabbit once with a Celtic cross on his face.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The rabbit's head is so cool


----------



## Goatsforcomicrelief (Jan 20, 2018)

kweldy said:


> Our Nigerian doe had 4 kids. One is a little buckling with a heart on his back. Apparently his grandfather also had a heart. We are going to keep him as a breeder, hopefully he passes it on.


Curious to know if it has changed over time and development.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah the rabbit's head is on point.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are awesome


----------



## LaMancha_Lover (Jul 31, 2018)

Aww! These little ones are adorbs!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I think I draw ones like that lol


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah! Any more pictures, 2 years later? Have you bred him to anybody yet? He is too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a boer doeling with a heart









And a myotonic with my initial M


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I have a boer doeling with a heart
> View attachment 170411
> 
> 
> ...


Awww! So cute! I bet that doeling is a 'sweetheart!' And the myotonic's M is cute too! Does your myotonic have a name that starts with 'M?'


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nope...her name is Dusty.. its wasnt an M till she got about 8 months old.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Nope...her name is Dusty.. its wasnt an M till she got about 8 months old.


Haha! (rofl)
Pretty cool though! If you breed her, you can say that she is a Mom with the M to prove it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## K Brooke (May 9, 2018)

These pictures are all so cute! I always look for neat markings on my new kids and didn't even realize this little guy had a heart on his head until he was several days old lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That is a perfect heart! Soooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, how cute.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I love that there's a thread with heart markings on goats! Here's mine. These quads were 2 days old and I was standing around admiring my cuteness, and she was standing below me with this heart to share. It's never since been nearly as clear, which is bittersweet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww how adorable!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh my gosh, this is so cool. Did you name him Sweetheart?? Very unusual!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Those are so adorable! I'd love to see him grown and if they stayed! So pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

That is so cute! :inlove:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So I have always thought this girls mark resembled a heart but not a good one. Then just a bit ago I was outside with them, checking on the pre-labor does...and look down and Ladybug had a pretty heart today!! I instantly thought about this thread lol. The hair laid just right today haha.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

What a beautiful doe! :inlove: She is so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Idahogoats said:


> Oh my gosh, this is so cool. Did you name him Sweetheart?? Very unusual!!


Mine's a doeling and we are on E names, so Eloise.  i keep brushing her downy white hair trying to make it look like a heart again and it just won't- it was just a fleeting valentine.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

One of my girls has a 46 on her side 😊 Edit: didn’t even notice this was a old thread 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, it is an older thread.


----------

